# Zero turn choices



## Madison120 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello all. I'm a newb to the forum. I am looking at zero turn mowers to buy. I have narrowed the search down to 2 models. The Eztrak 445 and 645. I want this mower to last for many years. I'm cutting about an acre of mostly level yard with many trees, landscaping and flower gardens. I like the beefed up mower, bigger seat and heavy duty trans on the 645, but I'm not sure it is worth the extra $1000. Your opinions/ advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Madison! Welcome to the forum! If you can afford it, then it's worth it.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The big thing about z turns is life of the motors - understandably most the z's are operated by lawn services down here and most are for sale because of blown motors/over revving and lack of maintence. 

Todays motors to me seem like they cant even get out of thier own way because of all the stricter emissions laws on small motors - 30HP seems like yesterdays 5HP push mowers....

Since its basically an investment for the long haul- go with the bigger/heavy duty one. And do regular oil changes and maintence schedules , it should last a long time.


----------



## Madison120 (Mar 13, 2011)

*I made my choice.*

I made my mind up on Friday and ordered the 645. It has the new Briggs & Stratton cyclonic engine, heavy duty mower deck/spindles, larger tires and seat and commercial pump and motor transmission. I am hoping that this mower will last me for 15-20 years or more . I was a little concerned about the motor on the 645, but the salesman told me that this engine, in a side by side comparison with the Kawasaki was superior. We shall see. I have had several Briggs and Stratton engines and have never had any problems. I do routine maintenance every year and I believe that this really determines the life of any engine. I did look at Cub Cadet, Toro and Hustler. But, for a few more dollars, I believe the JD was the right choice for me because of dealer support, parts availibilty and service.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nearly all my tractors have briggs motors - mine are all older singles and twin motors, been used and abused long before i bot them and they still run like new- never had any internal work done.

Reason i mentioned the power of new vs old motors is as a comparison ive run my 90's 13HP flathead ( on a 99 murray 6 speed) against my '03 16HP OHV ( on my 2003 6 speed murray)- the 16HP is way underpowered for a bigger, newer motor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Madison120 said:


> Hello all. I'm a newb to the forum. I am looking at zero turn mowers to buy. I have narrowed the search down to 2 models. The Eztrak 445 and 645. I want this mower to last for many years. I'm cutting about an acre of mostly level yard with many trees, landscaping and flower gardens. I like the beefed up mower, bigger seat and heavy duty trans on the 645, but I'm not sure it is worth the extra $1000. Your opinions/ advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


 Like this one.> http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/2281399341.html 

Welcome to the Forum!..


----------



## mcnwil (Oct 3, 2010)

Madison, any update on your 645? I am looking at a 645 also and I like the features but trying to justify the extra costs.


----------



## Madison120 (Mar 13, 2011)

I now have 16 hours on the machine. Upon delivery the motor would not start. It went back to the dealer and they adjusted the choke linkage and I have not had any problems since. I really like this mower. It is fast, powerful and just eats thru tall thick grass with the high capacity deck. The HC deck is alot more mower than my old l120 48". In my opinion, the extra $1000 is worth the price because of the wheel and pump motors, large seat and tires and the deck. Hope this helps in your decision.


----------



## mcnwil (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info Madison. I tried one out at the JD dealer today. Very smooth and fast. I looked at the Gravely/Ariens, Toro's, etc. The JD 645 is hard to beat at that price range plus the 4yr warranty. I think I will be going with the 645.


----------



## Madison120 (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't think you will be disappointed. Let me know what you think of the mower after some seat time.


----------

